# Mini-Lindy slotless conversions



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Since Christmas, I have been busy adapting the old Lindberg minis to the AFX Speed Steer chassis. Some, like the Jag and Ford converted quite easily; others, like the bus & Porsche 911 had to be widened 5mm, which meant new glass, bumpers, etc.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Jim,

All I can see is the tiny thumbnail. Could you link to a larger version of the image?

-- D


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Is this better?


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I don't know how some guys integrate their photos in the message, but that would be ideal.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

jimkelsey said:


> I don't know how some guys integrate their photos in the message, but that would be ideal.


It depends on where you have your images stored. We can talk about it here in this thread or PM me where your images are kept before you attach them to a message post. :cheers2:

As a post reader you can hover your mouse over an image and it will make it bigger (if the file size is there) in a pop up window viewer screen. I believe the first post though is just the thumbnail image itself and that will not enlarge into the screen viewer.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Much better...RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Very Cool. Love the Porsche


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

I like that Greyhound Bus!


----------

